# Unknown Block Plane



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Anyone have idea as to the maker? It's numbered 

P29892 J
X 1

Other than that "U.S.A." at the heel. No marks on the iron.

Ideas? I guess it doesn't matter but I'm the curious kind :smile:


EDIT:
Oh, and it's green, lol and from the looks I'd say 50' or 60's era


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

It appears to be a Stanley 220 low angle block plane. Check out Item #4 at this link.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it's a craftsman, probably made by Stanley.

craftsman block plane # 187.37051-A


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Boss O' The Shop said:


> It appears to be a Stanley 220 low angle block plane. Check out Item #4 at this link.


Certainly looks like it. 



Brink said:


> I think it's a craftsman, probably made by Stanley.
> 
> craftsman block plane # 187.37051-A


I think you nailed it... Good, chimp... you get a banana! :laughing: 

Made by Stanley explains the above reference too.


----------



## Ogrehulk (Aug 31, 2017)

*What year was this produced?*

I just acquired one. It's nice, but I need to make/replace the wooden knob. Anyone know dates these particular ones were manufactured?


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

More info here;
http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/02/26/craftsman-hand-plane-model-number-comparison/

http://www.hansbrunnertools.com/Stanley by numbers/Stanley 220.htm


----------

